# Where to buy little Toys OR Something Intersting in the Soap



## hawaiigirl02 (Jun 26, 2007)

I am just starting to look around on What Kids Of Stuff To Put Into Your Soaps...Fun Stuffs For Kids And Some Fun Stuff For Adults but I don't Know Where To Pruchase them...Please Help....


----------



## tangled_panda (Jun 27, 2007)

You can get all kinds of cute duckies and stuff at www.orientaltrading.com

I love the hippy ducks!


----------



## PSW (Jun 27, 2007)

WSP also carries stuff.

http://www.wholesalesuppliesplus.com


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 27, 2007)

I am pretty sure WSP gets their toys from oriental trading. You can check your local dollar stores too. Just make sure whatever you put in doesn't have any scratchy or sharp pieces that might poke a child when it starts to poke through.


----------

